# BMW Z4 G29 modified Valvetronic Exhaust!!



## RES Racing Exhaust (2 mo ago)

Today, the Z4 is modified with a valvetronic exhaust from RES.
RES exhaust is available in two materials titanium and stainless steel. 304 stainless steel used. Will be more resistant to corrosion and rust. The soldering is hand soldering and very delicate. 















Titanium alloy has 4 colors for you to choose at will, because stainless steel is used today, titanium alloy, etc. will be introduced to you next time.















Photo case. There are three RES control modes, all of which coexist and can be controlled at will: remote control + mobile APP control + gesture control































The price is not expensive, as long as you are a friend of the forum and like Z4, I will provide you with the purchase price. And look forward to have dealers can cooperate. I can send you price list and more cases.



Yours Charlee


----------

